# Mode avion IPOD TOUCH IOS4



## Vladimok (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

A quoi sert le mode avion sur l'ipod touch avec l'IOS4 ?

Merci


----------



## fandipod (27 Juin 2010)

Le mode avion permet tout simplement de couper toute les conexions afin d'éviter les ondes si tu le laisses dans ta chambre ce qui apparement est dangereux! Le mode avion permet de reduires considerablement le nombre d'ondes émises!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h51 ----------

Si tu le laisses dans ta chambre la nuit!  Donc avec ce dernier tu pourras couper la connexion wifi. Ce mode la n'a pas grand intérêt sur l'iPod Touch


----------



## Vladimok (27 Juin 2010)

fandipod a dit:


> Le mode avion permet tout simplement de couper toute les conexions afin d'éviter les ondes si tu le laisses dans ta chambre ce qui apparement est dangereux! Le mode avion permet de reduires considerablement le nombre d'ondes émises!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h51 ----------
> 
> Si tu le laisses dans ta chambre la nuit!  Donc avec ce dernier tu pourras couper la connexion wifi. Ce mode la n'a pas grand intérêt sur l'iPod Touch



Merci
Je vais m'en servir pour couper le WIFI, et économiser de la batterie.


----------



## gamani25 (27 Juin 2010)

fandipod a dit:


> Le mode avion permet tout simplement de couper toute les conexions afin d'éviter les ondes si tu le laisses dans ta chambre ce qui apparement est dangereux! Le mode avion permet de reduires considerablement le nombre d'ondes émises!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h51 ----------
> 
> Si tu le laisses dans ta chambre la nuit! Donc avec ce dernier tu pourras couper la connexion wifi. Ce mode la n'a pas grand intérêt sur l'iPod Touch


 

Quels sont les risques car le mien reste dans ma chambre la nuit ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

gamani25 a dit:


> Quels sont les risques car le mien reste dans ma chambre la nuit ?



Les risques de mutation de l'ADN sont extrêmement élevés, avec pour conséquence la plus courante l'apparition d'une troisième couille ! 

Plus sérieusement, aucun risques, pas plus qu'en dormant avec un téléphone allumé


----------



## fandipod (28 Juin 2010)

Salut, apparement le fait d'avoir son téléphone allumé la nuit est dangereux car ce dernier emet des ondes! Mais rien n'est prouvé mais mais par sécurité je le met quand même en mode avion!  Bonn journée


----------

